# The pups



## lothianjavert (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't have any kids at this point: other than the 'chids and my dogs, Sebau, Sully and Diesel.

Here are Sully (blue brindle) and Diesel (Black). Both are retired racers. I've had Sully for about 4 years now, and Diesel (he was a foster that I couldn't part with) for almost 2. They might look small, but both are about 30" at the shoulder. 







Here's the old gal, Sebau. She'll be 13. She's a mix of Dalmatian, German Shepherd and Shar-pei. She's small, at only 65 pounds, but the boys know that she is The Boss. :rollhappy: 






Sorry there is a blurry spot on the photos: I realized after I took the shots and uploaded them that someone had sniffed the camera... and left a nice nose spot on my lens....  

Here are better photos of the boys:






Sully hoping for a belly rub.... boy's teeth are just too darned big! :rollhappy: We jokingly call him the Land Shark. He's a big ol' mooch and LOOOVES attention of any kind. Basically: a 78 pound lap dog.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 17, 2007)

yum... 
pretty pups.


----------



## Heather (Mar 17, 2007)

Awww, they are very handsome and none too camera shy!


----------

